# Reloading .223 Remington for Bushmaster AR



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I am going to be reloading .223 rem for my Bushmaster AR. I am ordering RCBS dies. Should I order standard Full Length resizing dies or Small Base dies?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Small base to be safe. I have one AR that I can use standard dies with but the rest small base


----------



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

People said:


> Small base to be safe. I have one AR that I can use standard dies with but the rest small base


Thanks. Thats what I bought. I am using them now.


----------

